# Hello - Newbie about to buy...



## superbean (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi I'm also a newbie going for my first espresso machine, been using Nespresso for years now, but I'm ready to learn to pull shots and maybe some coffee art..
I mainly drink flat whites and will probably only make 2 cups a day as I'm the only coffee drinker at home.

Have a small budget of £500, I know most newbies are often advised to start with the Gaggia Classic but I'm really not keen on a Gaggia Classic - feels like there's a bit of modding to do to make it a better machine which I'm not comfortable with.

So I'm planning on getting the Bambino Plus (for the easy milk frother and sleeker looking - in my eyes) with an 1zpresso JX Pro grinder (for a smaller footprint in limited counter space) The JX Pro seems to have rave reviews and takes less than a minute to grind so it doesn't seem like it's too much trouble using a manual grinder. Also for my amount of use I'm thinking this might suit me better than an electric grinder?

However... I've been lurking around since the first lockdown to find the perfect set up for me and it doesn't seem like many people have this kind of set-up so now I'm thinking.. maybe there's a reason? I think I'm getting cold feet now that I'm close to buying...

Grateful for any advice!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

superbean said:


> Hi I'm also a newbie going for my first espresso machine, been using Nespresso for years now, but I'm ready to learn to pull shots and maybe some coffee art..
> I mainly drink flat whites and will probably only make 2 cups a day as I'm the only coffee drinker at home.
> 
> Have a small budget of £500, I know most newbies are often advised to start with the Gaggia Classic but I'm really not keen on a Gaggia Classic - feels like there's a bit of modding to do to make it a better machine which I'm not comfortable with.
> ...


 Well I have one, or a slightly improved version of that machine from a different manufacturer (I got it for testing). It's heavy, good quality accessories..That said, I'd rather put the money towards something better and spend a little more. It's also going to favour the medium to darker more developed roasts.

I think it might be a great machine for a student in digs or hall, as you can do hot water, steaming for hot chock or coffee but for someone really getting into things a bit more....you might do better spending a little more?


----------



## Astin001 (Nov 23, 2020)

I would highly recommend checking out the Lilet Anita. It is the best entry all in one machine in my opinion! It has a small footprint, built in stepless grinder with little retention of grounds, great power of steam and it looks lovely and has great built quality. Really great machine and you won't get much better for the money. It is £500 new and will last you a very long time and will be great for everything you need ! It produces really good quality espresso and milk. You can't go wrong with it. Definitely check it out


----------



## Astin001 (Nov 23, 2020)

It will also teach you a lot about being a home barista and will prepare you for an eventual upgrade to mid range equipment


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

superbean said:


> Have a small budget of £500


 Given your budget and the kind of things you sound interested in I would wait until this weekend, it's likely Sage products will be in the John Lewis/Currys/Lakeland sales. I also didn't want to go down the old Classic modding route either, I got a BE for £375 this time last year. The Bambino Plus may be cheap on the weekend and then you can think about a bigger budget for your grinder. Something to consider anyway.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

There was a 25% discount code for Sage products from their website floating about. Not sure if it's still working:

GlobalCoffeeFestival-KWNRtm5u


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

superbean said:


> Have a small budget of £500, I know most newbies are often advised to start with the Gaggia Classic but I'm really not keen on a Gaggia Classic - feels like there's a bit of modding to do to make it a better machine which I'm not comfortable with.
> 
> Grateful for any advice!


 Which bit aren't you keen on? Doing the modding or the fact it can be made better?

for £500 you will struggle and a modded (pre 15) classic can be yours for £200 or less (or more covid 🤷‍♂️) simple, reliable and parts easily available, leaves enough budget for a decent grinder......

massive advantage is its likely worth you paid for when you do decide to upgrade or go back to pods (yes it happens you just don't hear about as people don't tend to come Back and say "jeez that was a faff pass me the pods"

The alternatives likely won't be ......but who knows....


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

HDAV said:


> The alternatives likely won't be ......but who knows....


 I keep reading this so have been keeping an eye on prices of the Sages. They do alright assuming they're in working order. You'll get about £320-350 for your BE. If you paid £550 a couple of years ago, that's alright. If you got them at sales prices you've made your money back.


----------



## superbean (Oct 28, 2020)

@DavecUK Thanks for the comments.. how much more would I have to spend to get the lighter roast flavour? For example would a Rancilio Silvia + Rocky be a much much better option/combo than what I had in mind? Would I be able to use 1zpresso JX Pro paired with a Silvia?

@Astin001 Thanks! I've not heard of this model out of the Lelit range before, will have a look.

@dutchy101 Yes was planning to see if there were better offers than the 25% off, as the Bambino Plus was cheaper a lot before. but with coffee machines being so in demand this year, I guess I'm just being too hopeful. Likely to make use of the Sage promo unless I go down a different route.....

@CocoLoco What would be a better grinder to look into? My main issue is it has to be small.. As the only coffee drinker, I don't want to take up too much kitchen space just for myself and wouldn't want one with a massive hopper of beans when I'm only having maximum 2 cups a day

@HDAV I guess I'm not keen on modding myself nor do I want a used (modded) machine - just a personal preference thing, but I do understand the Gaggia Classic holds their value better


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

superbean said:


> What would be a better grinder to look into? My main issue is it has to be small.. As the only coffee drinker, I don't want to take up too much kitchen space just for myself and wouldn't want one with a massive hopper of beans when I'm only having maximum 2 cups a day


 The Eureka Mignon grinders are a good place to start. People either go down the second hand route buying cheap commercial grinders (which are massive and so not for you from what you've said) or something else along those lines from the forum sale section/ebay, or look to get in on small footprint Eureka Mignons (hopper isn't big either). Have a look at link below, Blackcat offers good prices and may do discounts for forum members (don't quote me on that, it may be machines only I can't remember). @BlackCatCoffee is a forum member, PM him with that question and any other you have about those grinders.

Bambino and Eureka grinder, either the Manuale or the better Specialita, is a reasonably common beginner set up. The grinder is good, holds it's value well and will do you for your next machine should you want to upgrade down the line.

Don't forget to factor in £80-100 for accessories whatever you buy.

https://blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-grinders


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The Rancillio Rocky is not a good grinder, it's stepped, which means you only have 50 grind settings, and a lot of times you will end up wanting a grind that's between the steps.

And it's not just the Classic that holds value, all the really solidly built machines hold value really well. The lower end Gaggias, Delonghi's and Sage machines lose value the minute you buy them, because they're made of plastic and just plain don't last more than a few years. My 2 year old Delonghi looks a bit worse for wear, and my 19 year old Gaggia Classic looks near enough new still, and works like it.


----------

